# Malebranche and occasionalism



## JTB (Sep 15, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with the Roman Catholic philosopher and rationalist Nicolas Malebranche and/or the various types of occasionalism?

If anyone is knowledgeable, I'd like to learn a bit more about it.


----------

